# Hydor Koralia Water Circulation Pump



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking at getting one of these for my 50g.

I'm debating on going with a #1 or #2

Any suggestions?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

#1. I have two on my 75 and they are just on the edge of being too powerful.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I've got a #1 on my 55, and wouldn't want anything more powerful.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have two 4s on my 150 and they are definitely not too powerful. These units put out a much more broad water wave that is not very harsh compared to the powerful jet of a standard powerhead. I have a 1 in my 12 gallon nanoreef and it is not terribly powerful. I would go with a 3 or 4 myself. I have 12 of these powerheads in various tanks, excellent water movers!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a close friend who works in a pet shop and when these Koralia powerheads first came out he let me "borrow" one of each size (#1~4) from his store for a few weeks to help me decide which size(s) I wanted to purchase...

I put them in a number of situations on a number of different sized / decorated tanks...

The summary of my experience was when considering the gph rating associated with each powerhead, they are not nearly as strong as I expected... but I really like the effects of their design...

So I highly recommend them when your goal is increasing overall water movement and / or preventing waste/debris from collecting on the bottom of a tank... and I suggest getting a larger one than you think you need...

I had several 24" x 18" @ 12" tall 25 gallon tanks and one Koralia #3 in the front corner blowing toward the opposite back corner worked great for me and did not cause "too much" current for a young breeding pair and their fry...

I use a few of the #3's in my heavily decorated 6' 125 gal to prevent waste from settling on the substrate or collecting behind decor...

I tried both the #1 and #2 in 10 gallon tanks. Neither one made the current any where near (what I considered) turbulent, although I decided not to purchase them for my 10 gal fry tanks as the I did not consider the design to be fry friendly...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Use a pair of nanos on a 55..add in the return from 2 canisters and 1 small HOB=plenty of flow for this tank. 
After all that, it still ends up with dead spots. Unless you have a tank with no rock/decor, you will have areas where pooh will settle. I know where those spots are. I use my algae scraper, swishing over those spots to get rid of the pooh between cleanings. 
Those hydors also do an incredible job of pooh shredding.. :x 
Hate to see a string hit the fan


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i have 2 #4, 1 #3, 1 #2


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> i have 2 #4, 1 #3, 1 #2


That's 3850 gph...what size is your tank?


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

85 gal, i only have the 4s or thr 3 & 2 going at once. like a tide current


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

In a 85 gallon hex? That sounds like a whirlpool.


----------



## curtis_miller (Aug 24, 2009)

i run 2 number 2s in my 72 gallon


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a 4 in my 105 gal, and will be adding another soon. I don't feel like they're too powerful because it's not a direct stream of flow - the design of the koralia's is great, kind of spreads out the flow 

I also added a nano to my 37 SA tank...adds just the right amount of flow to keep poo from settling on the substrate.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not wanting to hi-jack this, but is a #3 in an African tank(5' X 18") not going to be too much flow? I didn't think there was really much current at all in these lakes, so i don't want to be blowing the fish around and making them uncomfortable from swimming in unnatural currents.

Thanks


----------

